# Elk Rump Roast, and Chuck Roast



## thunderdome (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to Erain for the help first off...

On sat I started the smoker up with Hickory Kingsford, and Hickory wood chunks. Put both of these roasts on at noon. Sorry for no on-the-smoker pics

Here is the Rump Roast after sitting in a beef broth, Worcestershire, and soy sauce bath overnight



And here is the Chuck Roast after sitting in the same marinade



Both



Creole Garlic Injection



Post injection



Rubbed w/ Famous Daves steak & Burger, and a basic beef rub



Rump was on the smoker for 4.5 hours. Taken to 135 degrees, and foiled with some juice



Sliced Up Rump Roast



Here is the Chuck which stayed on 7 hours (foiled at 160 and taken to 195)



I pulled the chuck and threw it back in the au jus since it was so dry. It helped out a lot. I had to cut it up rather than pull it actually. 

The rump roast went over well, but believe it or not the co-workers commented on the cut up small pieces of chuck. 

It sat over night in the au jus, and it seemed to pull back in a lot of the moisture and became very easy to chew.

The Rump roast was great IMO (sans the chewy tendons that are found here and there).


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2010)

Your roast looks fine to me but it is sometimes hard to see if your meat is dry so I believe you. I also herad that putting some dry meat back into some broth or juices and it could, might, or will pull back some moisture and now I know it works. Everything looks good and I'm really glad your buddies like the meat too.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 27, 2010)

A lot of times I pull those Elk "roasts" apart and remove the silver skin.  Anymore the guys processing at the wild game places tend not to trim well before stuffing a bunch of pieces together into a net and call it a roast.  If you remove the fat and silver skin, the roast will be much better.  (less chewy bits)


----------



## erain (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry about the chuckie buddy, i should have told you to wrap some bacon around it and when you foiled to add some broth or juice of some sort so it wouldnt have dried out so much. wild game is really touchy like that and if it is overcooked and allowed to dry out can get pretty tough. i guess thats why i elect to grind all except the choice cuts from the rear hind quaters and the backstraps and t-loins. that rump looks great though!!! i hope it tasted as great as it looks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for using wild game... it aint no accident that the french chefs when they have a fancy dish to create they use venison... they know what tastes good!


----------



## bassman (Jan 27, 2010)

That's an excellent injection for elk.  Both look great.  If you have leftover chuck roast, you could make it up into chimichangas. I do that with any leftover meats such as chicken, pulled pork, canned elk, etc.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 27, 2010)

I ended up making taquitos with it. They were FANTASTIC. I'm glad I didnt toss this meat....i'm not going to lie, when I pulled it I thought the worst


----------



## bassman (Jan 27, 2010)

That sounds good too, TD!  I just do a simple chimi.  Butter flour tortilla and heat on griddle (both sides), add meat and a handful of cheddar cheese, sometimes some chopped chiles, roll up folding ends in, secure with a toothpick and deep fry until golden.  I usually end up with eight or ten at a time.  I just put in a gallon zip lock and freeze.  Heat up and smother with green chile. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 27, 2010)

I shouldnt have just read that at lunch time....


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang, that elk looks AWSOME!


----------

